# PLO and Sandy Point Reports?



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this forum and have been lurking for information. 

I am planning to take a fishing trip this weekend and was thinking of three different locations.

Sandy Point State Park 
Point Lookout
Sea Gull Pier (CBBT, never been here and would love to try it, Do I need a pier net?)

I am looking to catch some stripers, blues, croakers, and/or flounders.

I was wondering what everyone has been using for bait and where should be the most productive this weekend.

I visit AI this past weekend and there wasn't much action on squid, shrimp, bloodworms, finger mullet. Most people were using bunkers and action was still pretty slow.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Unless a pod of fish are moving by or you are lucky enough to be in a blitz the action at AI is usually slow but the fish you get are high quality ... especially blues and rocks.

For SeaGull pier you should bring a net unless you can 'hauss' in a 25lb striper up with your rod (not likely).

Honestly I cannot give you any suggestions on what might be hot and what won't. Personally I am struggling between going to the rt 50 bridge and hitting the AI (VA side this time) surf. The Stripers and big Blues are on there way up if not gone already and this will probably be the last weekend to get into them at AI. 

I will try to get out locally (Crisfield docks etc) for some croaker action. Croakers and spot are everywhere now. Crabs are shedding so peeler will probably be the best bait along with bloods and shrimp. This bait choice applies to the northern and central bay. I don't fish the CBBT so I would not know what is going on down there but I have been there and I would take a net.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Dumb question to ask you.*

Have you went through the reports for the areas you mentioned? The reason I ask is, after reading on the recent reports, you can then make an objective decision instead of waiting for a subjected answers from others.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Have you went through the reports for the areas you mentioned? The reason I ask is, after reading on the recent reports, you can then make an objective decision instead of waiting for a subjected answers from others.


OUCCHHH!!!!    

   

He is a new guy that is why I took it easy. But what TunaFish said is correct. Do some research and analysis and make your best educated guess. That is how you learn.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*No,no,,,*

Cygnus, you know I didn't mean it to be sarcastic. It's a smiley reply!!! See???  The reason I suggested that is it's just not easy to forecast where the fish will be biting. Therefore, one should go by what's being reported recently and then make the decision. Really, the recent posts should give him an idea on what's biting and where.


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

Yes I did look through the MD, VA reports. I am pretty new to this so I wanted to get some more experienced members opinions and experience. Some of you have fished Seagull Pier and I never have. I just want to get the right expectations and be better prepared. I'm not an advance fisherman like some of you. I have no idea as to what artificial lures and such to try and have mainly used bloodworms, shrimp, and squid while I am pier or surf fishing. For the first time last week, I caught something larger than 12" and want to have another chance to do it again. That's all. I've always wanted to catch a striper larger than 21", blues and other fishes that have a lot of fight in them. 

Thanks for all the replies so far.

I'm also going to Nags Head Pier at the end of the month.



TunaFish said:


> Have you went through the reports for the areas you mentioned? The reason I ask is, after reading on the recent reports, you can then make an objective decision instead of waiting for a subjected answers from others.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

The other way you can try is to see where the experienced-experts will be fishing and try to be there, or nearby.

IMO, Tuna and Cyg are both experienced-experts so I'd start with them 

Now keep in mind this is no guarantee but you can learn a lot from just observing folks first hand versus just reading their reports.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Cygnus, you know I didn't mean it to be sarcastic. It's a smiley reply!!! See???  The reason I suggested that is it's just not easy to forecast where the fish will be biting. Therefore, one should go by what's being reported recently and then make the decision. Really, the recent posts should give him an idea on what's biting and where.


I know I know I was just jerking your chain (Eternity I was just jokin' around) we do that a lot here if ya haven't noticed. You did see my 3  grins right?

Truth is even if they are biting at PLO today tomorrow they may not be ... that is why it is called fishing and not catching (although Huntsman won't admit to that  )

I would post your question about CBBT in the Virginia forum. That is a long ride and high toll for some of us MD's.

As for flatties hengsttom slays them at CHSP in DE. Only only fishes at night (read his posts for flattie action)

As for Blues the bigger ones are now going to be had at IRI and rt 50 bridge in OC.

Stripers I know are at IRI and rt 50 bridge but you will catch many until you get a keeper (28" limit there)

If you are thinking CBBT you can also try Kiptopeke state park (not sure which way you would be driving from) it is on the eastern shore of VA just across the CBBT. Fishing can be great there (at night) for all sorts of the fish you are after.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> The other way you can try is to see where the experienced-experts will be fishing and try to be there, or nearby.
> 
> IMO, Tuna and Cyg are both experienced-experts so I'd start with them
> 
> Now keep in mind this is no guarantee but you can learn a lot from just observing folks first hand versus just reading their reports.


        
They don't know us very well do they Tuna ???     

No matter how that is meant (compliment or jab/tease) it is well taken!

Eternity ... GC is right though ... if you feel you are such a newbie then hooking up with anyone (well almost anyone  ) in this forum would do you some good and be fun. It is always better to fish with someone. The fish ain't always biting but if you are with someone then the 'stories' can keep you entertained.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*Combination*

Whats really cool about this site is the fact that you run into anglers of various levels all with some fantastic info. I use a combination of the reports from P&Sers Md and Va reports.Also i think the real diffrence in fishing from the local reports is that they may put you on the fish but info from P&Sers helps me to catch them especially when others are getting skunked


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> They don't know us very well do they Tuna ???
> 
> No matter how that is meant (*compliment* or jab/tease) it is well taken!
> 
> Eternity ... GC is right though ... if you feel you are such a newbie then hooking up with anyone (well almost anyone  ) in this forum would do you some good and be fun. It is always better to fish with someone. The fish ain't always biting but if you are with someone then the 'stories' can keep you entertained.


Compliment definitely! I consider myself a newbie as well. But the good news is that I can only get better .


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

i agree with these guys eternity, and cygnus hit the nail on the head. i can think of many-a-night at cbbt that we slayed blue, striper, and huge croaker, but the next day, and the next day they were gone. imho, cbt would be your best bet for a wider variety of fish (others please join in if this may be incorrect). and if you go to cbbt and don't do any god, then the toll is already paid for kiptopeake. except the small park fee. and if the cbbt isn't producing then kiptopeake may still be. good luck. p.s. if you can't tel i may be somewhat partial to cbbt. 
don't forget to post a report.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Omg*



> IMO, Tuna and Cyg are both experienced-experts so I'd start with them


Heads are swelling as I type this reply.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> They don't know us very well do they Tuna ???
> 
> No matter how that is meant (compliment or jab/tease) it is well taken!
> 
> Eternity ... GC is right though ... if you feel you are such a newbie then hooking up with anyone (well almost anyone  ) in this forum would do you some good and be fun. It is always better to fish with someone. The fish ain't always biting but if you are with someone then the 'stories' can keep you entertained.


You got that right Cygnus!!!

Hey Lipyanker,
One of these days, I would love to drop a line in the schuylkill (near Midvalle ave) for some Small mouth. How much is freshwater license in Philly anyway? (grew up in Germantown & graduated from Saul HS)


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Orest said:


> Heads are swelling as I type this reply.


Naw, Orest, I think you're referring the Roaring Mouth!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> The other way you can try is to see where the experienced-experts will be fishing and try *to be there, or nearby*.
> 
> IMO, Tuna and Cyg are both experienced-experts so I'd start with them


Don't stand too nearby, neither one of these guys can cast straight!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> Naw, Orest, I think you're referring the Roaring Mouth!!


You son of a goat herder... Fishbait says it all...



fishbait said:


> Don't stand too nearby, neither one of these guys can cast straight!


u bum u... :--| :--|


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Don't worry, I'm not getting offended. I was just stating my experience and my countless hours of lurking on this site. 

I will try to make it to the Rt50 bridge this weekend or may try to go back to CBBT. The last time I tried to go there, the freaking thing was closed for repairs...

I have 2 rods that are longer than 7' but fitting them into a mini cooper S is no fun. I will need to buy a pier net and cast net. I need to learn how to use the cast net to get some live bait.

I suck at baiting by the way.

Bloodworms, shrimps and squid are easy, but when it comes to peeler crabs and fish head and such, I suck. I've even done research and looked for diagrams to bait fishheads, fishtails and whole fishes and it alway seems like my hook is too freaking small.

Live and Learn I guess. What time do you guys usually go to the rt50 bridge? I think I am going to start making my way there Friday night or Saturday Afternoon. I plan to fish all night and stay until sunrise.

I remember the days when my dad and I used to just use fish nets with ghetto extentions at solomon island to crab. Those were the good ol' days. We would always have at least 2-4 bushels of crab. That was almost 15 years ago.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Tuna, heres our license site with resident and tourist fees http://www.fish.state.pa.us/faqlice.htm

By the way stripers are still hittin at night by the museum Come up anytime I got you


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

eternity, be sure to take bw fishbites with you. imo, they work just as well as the real thing and sometimes better. try little hooks with a tiny piece for tiny croaker or spot. cbbt was only closed for a few days to my knowledge.


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

I tried fishbites at AI and it didn't work. I will still try. I have heard a lot of people use croaker as bait. How hard is it to keep croaker pieces on the hook? 

CBBT was only close for the weekend I got there. They didn't tell me that it was closing when I called 2 days ahead. That pissed me off. I ended up at Lynnhaven and had a good time. 

While we are talking about bait, could you guys give me ideas, diagrams of how to cut fish into bait, peeler crabs into bait and using whole fish as bait? Pictures would be great and hook size recommendations would be even better. I'm so used to using shrimp and worms, that I feel stupid as to when it comes to keeping certain baits on the hook.

THanks,



crappietracker said:


> eternity, be sure to take bw fishbites with you. imo, they work just as well as the real thing and sometimes better. try little hooks with a tiny piece for tiny croaker or spot. cbbt was only closed for a few days to my knowledge.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

While we are talking about bait, could you guys give me ideas, diagrams of how to cut fish into bait, peeler crabs into bait and using whole fish as bait? Pictures would be great and hook size recommendations would be even better. I'm so used to using shrimp and worms, that I feel stupid as to when it comes to keeping certain baits on the hook.

Try this:

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/faq_baitprep.htm

What are ya fishin' for? Stripers in the bay: 4/0-6/0 circle. In the surf 6/0 +. 

Blues: 3/0 works for me in the bay and the surf. Usually on a float rig.

Peeler crabs: cut in half (head thru apron). cut that half in half. You now have 4 pieces. Insert hook in one leg socket and out another. If they are real soft, use some elastic thread and tie it onto the hook. 

Hope this helps . . . and don't forget, have fun!!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> You got that right Cygnus!!!
> 
> Hey Lipyanker,
> One of these days, I would love to drop a line in the schuylkill (near Midvalle ave) for some Small mouth. How much is freshwater license in Philly anyway? (grew up in Germantown & graduated from Saul HS)


Schuykill Punch, it's Mmm Mmm Good. Campbell's has never tasted the same since they shut down that factory on the "sure-kill".  -sigh-

I saw plenty of boaters/rowers but never many fishermen while I was at Drexel. Are there really small mouths in there?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

okimavich said:


> Schuykill Punch, it's Mmm Mmm Good. Campbell's has never tasted the same since they shut down that factory on the "sure-kill".  -sigh-
> 
> I saw plenty of boaters/rowers but never many fishermen while I was at Drexel. Are there really small mouths in there?


*Oki*I read a thread some time ago, in the West River drive around Midvale ave, SM can be caught. I have seen people fish there and near the museum.

*Lipyanker*, I'll be there the following weekend, so I'll let you know before hand.

*eternity059*On the bridge (I assume you're not going to use cutbait), I usually fish there at night, when the water is moving. 

On baits, I think Fingersandclaws answered your question. In addition, I've never caught anything with cut croaker, but they do hold well. Cut spot is always the best. For fishbites, they do work, but mostly panfish (spot, croaker, whiting/sea mullet/kingfish) and works good near the suds off the beach.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I used fish bites at AI 2 weeks ago and they did not dissolve well so that means the water was a bit cooler where the rig was laying (slough). It is warmer now andis warmer in the suds as Tuna says. FB are GREAT in the bay. They are great everywhere when the temp is optimal.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I've done ok on croaker. Blues will hit it if available. I started using croaker bellies after I pulled in a croakers with no bellies or just plain ol' croaker heads.

But I have to agree, spot seems to work better.

Bloodworm bites have been a mixed back for me. Mostly spot, perch and croakers with the occasional schoolie striper and even a 5" spotted hake.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> *Oki*I read a thread some time ago, in the West River drive around Midvale ave, SM can be caught. I have seen people fish there and near the museum.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> As a young man my brother and I grew up fishing the Ridge and Midvale area for trout, bass, catfish, carp, suckers, and bluegills. They are there and some are huge. We fished behind Butens Paints and caught our minnows in the wissahickon creek. Worms will get you more catties and bluegills. Bull minnows will get you some nice bass and the larger channel cats. There were some mullberry bushes overhanging the river near the boat club that brought some huge carp in close. Night time is the right time for them


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Wissahickon creek, man that brings back great memory. I think I'll give the museum a try though.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Tuna, Rad and Oki,

so far this year the surkill has yielded my son and I smallies, trout, lm bass ,striped ones, shad muskie, and one walleye. as a matter of fact the smallies were getting to be a problem in the wissahickon and don't talk about the monster carp and cats.


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

*Where do you Park on the Rt50 Bridge?*


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Orest said:


> Heads are swelling as I type this reply.


You said it!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

eternity059, 

This is the east side of the bridge.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

eternity059 said:


> Sandy Point State Park
> 
> I am looking to catch some stripers, blues, croakers, and/or flounders..


Cut four foot of 50# test leader material. Tie a swivel on the top and a snap on the bottom. 1 foot from the swivel tie a dropper loop. Put a Stingsilver on the snap. 

Take a teaser fly and tie it to a 12" lenght of 50 #. Put a loop on one end. Put the teaser onto the dropper loop using a "loop-to-loop" connection.

Hit SPSP jetty at first light and catch blues- sometimes two at a time!

Or just say forget the bay and come to the best kept secret - IRI! 

Sandcrab


----------

